# Pete Mania on Pymatuning



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Below is a link to a Youngstown newspaper article on Pete Maina and ESPN's Mark Zona and local fisherman Chris DePaola. Chris took the boys out on Pyma on Sept 10/11 and they boated 11 muskies for a Versus network show. Hopefully someone can find out is its going to be available for us to watch...

http://www.vindy.com/news/2008/sep/20/on-tv-show-it8217s-fish-vs-an-austintowner/


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I heard they were doing a show, but I figured it was for Worlds Greatest Fishing show. Zona had Maina on last year, so I thought this would be part 2....guess not.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Depaola is a great guy and sounds like he is a pretty good guide. lol

Wish the show was available down here.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Finally. With the walleye population being as it is, something positive comes out of Pymatuning.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

This past spring I was able to have a conversation with Depaola. He is a great guy and guide. Told me that he will only let out between 15 and 20 feet of line trolling Wileys at 5-6 mph! Maybe I should try that after hearing they caught 11 fish in two days. Jeeez.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Weatherby it is available down here if you would just get the dish!


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

I'd assume if its definately going to be on Versus, it's probably The Next Bite? Cool that Zona came along. That episode of WGFS is the best one I think. The two of 'em crack me up.


----------

